# Aircraft Generator for motor



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey has anyone used an aircraft generator 2CM88 as a Sep Ex motor for an EV? If so How well did it perform? 

What was system voltage?
top speed? Acc?
Was it effecient?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

GE11 said:


> Hey has anyone used an aircraft generator 2CM88 as a Sep Ex motor for an EV? If so How well did it perform?
> 
> What was system voltage?
> top speed? Acc?
> Was it effecient?


Something like this? http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64683


----------

